# Representing at Lambeau



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have to hand it to my wife, she was a brave soul to rock the #4 Purple jersey along with me at Lambeau on Sunday against the Bears. I knew we'd get some crap, but wow do people there take football and themselves waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too seriously. :lol: If anyone wants to strengthen your purple pride and hate for the pack...give this a try. 8) :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow... Brave souls you two are.

I have watched three Vike vs Pack games at green bay and you are correct some take it way to seriously. But then you find those who just like to tail gate and give each other grief.

Did you two venture to Farves bar wearing the purple #4?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You two are pretty ballsy to go down there with the new Farve jersey.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Love it! :beer:

You are a brave man to wear that into a stadium where everyone, including the women, are bigger than you.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Did you two venture to Farves bar wearing the purple #4?


No we didn't. Didn't think of it...now I wish I had. :beer:



> You are a brave man to wear that into a stadium where everyone, including the women, are bigger than you.


My wife was almost assaulted by some big women in the bathroom over the jersey.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Awesome you did that. Rub a little salt in those drunkn fools wounds.....


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhh! Chris you revived memories of my years in WI, which have made me into a fan of any team playing the Pack!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow....Was you will updated??? :beer:


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

IDK...the chick in the Pack jersey looks a helluva lot hotter than the one in the Vikes.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Awesome, I did see some brave souls on TV during game wearing purple #4.


----------

